# DAULATABAD structure in India



## JWW427 (Aug 4, 2021)

This structure is amazing!
Someone at some time carved a mountain into a secure fort.
This strongly suggests some ancient technology at play.
Yes, I suppose over a long period of time simple workers could have done it but WOW.

Excerpt:

_"Daulatabad , also known as Devagiri or Deogiri, is a historic enormous  fortified citadel located in Daulatabad (Devagiri) village near Aurangabad, Maharashtra, India. It was the capital of the Yadava dynasty (9th century–14th century CE).   Lord Shiva is believed to have stayed on the hills surrounding this region. Hence the fort was originally known as Devagiri, literally "hills of God".  The area of the city the hill-fortress of Devagiri (sometimes Latinised to Deogiri). It stands on a conical hill, about 200 meters high. Much of the lower slopes of the hill has been cut away by Yadava dynasty rulers to leave 50-meter vertical sides to improve defenses. The fort is a place of extraordinary strength. The only means of access to the summit is by a narrow bridge, with the passage for not more than two people abreast, and a long gallery, excavated in the rock, which has, for the most part, a very gradual upward slope.  The site had been occupied since at least 100 BCE, and now has remains of Hindu & Jain temples similar to those at Ajanta and Ellora.A series of niches carved with Jain Tirthankara in cave 32."


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSBdHvguqJc
_


----------



## Broken Agate (Aug 4, 2021)

Carved out of solid rock? Unlikely even today, with all of our technology. Impossible in the 9th Century BC, unless they had our technology...and if they were that sophisticated, they'd have figured out that carving a hole in a mountain is a good way to bring a hundred tons of rock down on your head. Was this maybe created using bricks, wood, concrete, etc. and later excavated from hardened dirt after it was petrified? Was it carved out of a massive tree stump, and then later turned to rock? I just don't believe that any buildings were carved from stone.


----------



## HELLBOY (Aug 4, 2021)

The place is great!
This is definitely designed for defense, I was taking a walk with google maps. Google Maps






India is one of the places where you can find most of this world symbol Chakana - Wikipedia
In America this symbol caught the attention of the friars for being a cross.
Interesting where you said:
Lord Shiva is believed to have stayed in the hills surrounding this region. Hence the fort was originally known as Devagiri, literally "hills of God". 
This along with the Chakana symbolism to me is telling.





*If we go back to the time of this fortress, it is incredible what they did with those walls, with what tools?*


----------



## Mike Nolan (Aug 5, 2021)

@ 4.45min you can see its part of a starfort.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 6, 2021)

Broken Agate said:


> Carved out of solid rock? Unlikely even today, with all of our technology. Impossible in the 9th Century BC, unless they had our technology...and if they were that sophisticated, they'd have figured out that carving a hole in a mountain is a good way to bring a hundred tons of rock down on your head. Was this maybe created using bricks, wood, concrete, etc. and later excavated from hardened dirt after it was petrified? Was it carved out of a massive tree stump, and then later turned to rock? I just don't believe that any buildings were carved from stone.


Untrue, and very much so, although one may not agree that Daulatabad Fort is necessarily one piece due to the "brick" that can be seen. Churches in Ethiopia were literally carved out of one piece of rock and roughly 800 years ago, without any modern technology (at least that we know of) and this can be easily confirmed. I point this out because you claimed it impossible even with modern tools, but it wasn't impossible with the tools that existed 800 years ago. I mean, I know that history as taught is not necessarily accepted as being the actual timeline here, but, in that "standard timeline" these exist just the same. So my point is that "Unlikely even today, with all of our technology. Impossible in the 9th Century BC" isn't necessarily true.

These 800-Year-Old Ethiopian Churches Are Each Carved From a Single Stone


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Churches in Ethiopia were literally carved out of one piece of rock and roughly 800 years ago, without any modern technology (at least that we know of) and this can be easily confirmed.


What method or process is used to provide a date rough or accurate when a stone/rock was cut that you are happy to accept?

What is to say the stone work in India and Ethiopa was not done at the same time by the culture/people?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 7, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> What method or process is used to provide a date rough or accurate when a stone/rock was cut that you are happy to accept?
> 
> What is to say the stone work in India and Ethiopa was not done at the same time by the culture/people?


I wasn't speculating on that at all, however, you'd need to provide enough evidence of any time period first, then something to show the same culture had any involvement at all and that these were not whomever was living in Ethiopia 800 years ago, as they'd be the most likely to have done it based on their already being in the location. What IS obvious, is that someone carved them, though by what means I have no idea because I didn't witness any of it and any theory ( and I hadn't thought about it enough to formulate one as of yet) would be supposition on my part. I am not necessarily arguing for or against any specific theory at all, just making no specific statement about that piece of it because I haven't an answer.

Now the article above was the group dating them, so I just used the date they mentioned, but as far as I know, it could've been much earlier, or much later. I don't necessarily accept their determination of the dating, but I am equally non-accepting of everyone else's as well, regardless of whose or which determination is the one being spoken of. I've yet to meet a person that didn't lie or get some things wrong etc. that makes it questionable (and by that I mean people in general-not any specific person here), so that means that NO particular explanation of any of these factors is necessarily correct. However that also doesn't allow me to make a personal decision on which date I might believe or accept. I simply do not know, and that is the truest thing I can say about those churches.

But the same point remains true, someone carved them out of solid rock and doing so wasn't impossible or unlikely because they exist. It may not be much overall, but it is the only thing I can be %100 certain about as of now.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> because I haven't an answer.


Neither do I.
I was just hopeful someone had cracked the process of dating cut stones.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 7, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Neither do I.
> I was just hopeful someone had cracked the process of dating cut stones.


Yeah that one as far as I know is impossible and relies on some sort of organic matter found on site or near by and appearing to have something to do with whomever is believed to have been responsible. I assume someone used such to come up with the 800 years old date for those Ethiopian churches, but I can't confirm that. Just an assumption based on what others say in regards to dating rock.


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 30, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> I point this out because you claimed it impossible even with modern tools, but it wasn't impossible with the tools that existed 800 years ago.


Actually, I don't claim that anyone did this with the tools available 800 years ago...or at least, the primitive tools that historians claim were the only ones available 800 years ago. I can't be positive that this structure actually is that old. It could be much younger, and has been blasted by whatever it was that ruined and buried so many of the world's cities. Maybe it's older than 800 years. Who knows? What I am saying is that I don't think that anyone was carving megaliths, or literally sculpting intricately detailed rooms and corridors out of entire mountains. I don't really see the point, when it's much easier to make bricks, concrete, etc, shape the materials however you want, and put the buildings wherever you need them to be. 

Another issue: a mountain is not a solid chunk of rock, but usually consists of many layers of different types of minerals. Some will be softer than others, so you'd have parts of the structure soon crumbling. How did the workers keep a million tons of rock from falling on them? 

Now, if the mountain was actually a tree stump, and people carved into it while it was still wood (before it became petrified), that might make some sense. There'd be less chance of having the whole thing collapse, and no advanced technology would be needed.


----------

